# Grow house



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it a "temporary," grow, as in, "hide the test tubes and the scale or we''ll all end up in jail" type? I'd go with S.O cord.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

How bout UF? That would give you the ease of cable and not too much more expensive. Trust me ive seen romex work (and other things) but after years of reworking things ive seen what corrosion can do to.. pretty fast. Nowadays if im going to take the time im going to satisfy myself and be proud when I stand back. Just MHO.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I would consider it a green house and damp location. I would use PVC.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

Would emt fly?...


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

With the correct fittings.. I prefer EMT over PVC.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

Me too..thsnks for all the advise!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I did one in EMT. Not sure how it's held up. If I did one again it would be in PVC.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We've done a number of local farms/farm type structures with pvc & LTNM , which seems to go quick










~CS~


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Ive seen pvc coated rigid used at the water treatment/sewage plants.. but I bet thatll be big bucks.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

What are they growing?

What chemicals will they use?

What is the necessary humidity level?

What will the temperatures be?

I've done a few greenhouses, and I would prefer PVC in most cases. EMT will rust pretty fast if they are super humid and if they are using some robust fertilizers.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

Good point with the fertilizers..thinking PVC pipe now..... thanks all


----------

